# NCE G Wire Cab



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Will the NCE G Wire Cab work wireless for a NCE DCC track power setup.

I thought someone indicated it would only worked wired.

Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, the wireless protocol is different between the 2 setups. 

You can plug the Gwire cab into the NCE command station and use it as a wired DCC throttle. 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Now I'm getting nervous. Is "NCE G Wire Cab" the same as the "QSI NCE" cab? I'm planning to invest soon in the NCE radio system, including the QSI NCE cab. Yes? No? 

jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes.... The "Gwire" cab by NCE communicates DIRECTLY to the locomotive to either an Airwire decoder, or a QSI with the Gwire radio add on. 

A "standard" NCE track powered DCC system with radio cabs has the cabs communicating to base stations, and then the base stations are connected to the command station.... those cabs are different from the NCE "Gardenwire" throttle/cab (correct description). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg - 

I must've been out sick the day the day class discussed it. So I end up with a question of "application". 

My garden layout will expand next summer to going around 180 degrees from the backyard to the front of the house. I figured on being able to set one train to journey out on its own to the far reaches of the north side of the house, while I put together another train on the holding tracks on the south side. Would I be correct, then, that I would want the "standard" NCE repeater system as I originally thought? If the G or Q require a direct line of sight between the roving engine and my controller, that's not what I expected. (I understand that the train doesn't need constant commands from my cab, but I don't want to lose touch completely.) 

This is why I have given myself all winter before I actually plunk down the cash for a control system. Thank you for helping with my research. 

jack


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, 

I am not Greg, but are you planning on using DCC or battery for power?? I do not think you have to have direct line of site for the G-wire receiver to work.. I think the NCE G-wire throttle will work as a tethered throttle on the NCE DCC system.. Hope this helps 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Jack, unless you are set on battery power, you would use the "standard" NCE radio cab setup, like I do. 

I have my layout going around 3 sides of my house, and the ability to have multiple radio "receivers" means I can control anything from anywhere. 

I will agree and disagree with Bob. 

It's technically true that you do not necessarily need line of sight, your reliability in control of your locos will be affected using Gwire/Airwire mode. 

Yes, as mentioned, the Gwire throttle will work as a tethered throttle on a NCE track powered system, but of course if you already had a track power system with a command station, why not use the normal radio cabs and their base stations. 

The "normal" wireless NCE throttles will also work as tethered throttles too. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Why go for all the rest buy the BEST!! Go for QSI/G-wire and the procab throttle! You won't be sorry. Happy New Year Greg! Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, this question is really a fundamental one... do you set up a system that is basically "pairs" of throttles to locos and the throttles always must be in range of the loco... or a system where any throttle controls any loco anywhere. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Tether? No thanks! When I left the land of HO twenty some years ago (build new house, lose job, get job in other state, change jobs again, get divorced, etc., etc.) I had just finished and barely tested my beautiful (if I do say so myself) homemade CTC-16 units. I must have the latest techie stuff. It will be radio controlled, with all locos, switches, whistles, controllable from wherever I happen to be. 

One of the NCE's features that I appreciate is the receiver/repeater system. I envision the radio base and two, possibly three, repeaters, each hanging upside down under the eaves of the house. They're wider than most homes have, so the repeaters will be permanently mounted with fairly large metal ground planes which should increase coverage by reducing the "take-off" angle. Has anyone done any semi-scientific testing regarding the distance and signal pattern of the NCE radio base/repeater? If not, I expect I'll do some sort of testing next Summer to see what improvements can be gained by mounting unspide down vs. right side up, pie tin vs. baking sheet, etc. 

Of course, I haven't made my final decision on what I'll be using. Probably won't be buying anything til Spring - much as I'm itchin' to start learnin' what them CV's are all about. 

All this to say thanks for helping me understand the relationships between NCE, G-wire and QSI. 

Is it Summer yet???? 

jack


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, it's not summer, that I know! hahahaha! 

The antennas are halfwave... so no ground plane is necessary (quarter waves need it)... 

A "reflector" could affect the radiation pattern a bit, but what you are doing, combined with the recent huge increase in radio sensitivity, will give you great operation over about 100 feet minimum. (and many times 2 and 3 times as far). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I currently run a Massoth system. I would like to have a second/third controller for my grandchildren so they can control thier own engines. A second or third Navigator is overkill and expensive. I can alsmost buy two gwire cabs for the price of one Navigator. 
My question is, can I use the Gwire cab/gwire reciever/QSI decoder/ or third party decoder with the track power on my Massoth system? Will the G wire be able to use the track power without picking up or interfering with the Massoth signal. 
Steve


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you want to start a new thread, rather than taking this one off in another direction? 

The answer is yes, but please start a new thread... your question is another whole topic, and there is some basic stuff you need to grasp here. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jack, I have over 15 engines with the QSI/G-Wire/NCE G cab set up and a layout with over 1500' not including sidings and range is not been a problem. I have one corner where the engine goes into a 16' tunnel under the rock pile hill that is the water fall for the pond on the return trip. Guests love it when I hit the whistle just before it exits, makes a cool sound effect as it comes out. From one side of the layout to the far side of the house is about 300' with no control issues even when it goes behind a 10x18 shed at the far end. Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jake, have you gotten the "doppler shift" on the whistle to work yet? That's another fun thing with the QSI. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Greg - Thanks for the advice; seems like I'm putting the cart before the horse. I have dozens of things I want to resolve or do between now and Spring, so that'll go on the back burner. 

jack


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Greg, no I haven't, but have you got the crossing whistle to work. I shows in the large manual but I have not gotten it to work. Jake


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Without looking at the manual again, you have to program the sequence you want (long long short long), then you have to assign a function key to control it. I'm pretty sure there is not a default function assigned. 

Regards, Greg


----------

